# Using "baitcicles" for coyotes?



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys I got me a bunch of 5 gallon buckets filled up with meat scraps from work, I just need a little info on how to use them. Do I fill it up with water so it is a hard chunk and they have to stay there and work at it or just freeze the meat solid? And if I put them out in a area I know has yotes how long do I wait until I go to shoot some? Will they be on it next morning??? Thanks for the info


----------



## south40hunter (Nov 30, 2012)

Fill it up with water and freeze it if you want to hunt it in the morning set it out the evening before and if you want to hunt the evening set it out at lunch you want it to stay frozen 2/3 of the way that way they can get a great scent from it but cant eat it


----------



## south40hunter (Nov 30, 2012)

Also the temp has a place in this equation.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly. I put scraps from freezer meat or processing deer in water and set it to freeze. Haul it to your favorite spot and dump it out. Usually helps to bring a bottle of hot water you pour on the outside of the bucket and it should slide right out. They smell it and they'll usually be all over it. Include any blood as well when making it. Set it next to a treeline if possible as they feel safer next to cover versus open fields. We used to do it alot when temps would be in the single digits or colder with snow on the ground. We'd sit in a nice warm deer blind and b.s. and watch. raccoons and fox will visit as well especially at night.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Use worm water when making the baitcicle to get the blood out of the meat and in to the water ! Any way that's what every post on the cycles gives the yotes something eles to lick besides the scraps that are frozen


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good point I'll have to remember that one. I usually just grab the stuff from the freezer and throw it in the bucket (after unwrapping of course). I really like to see what comes into mine with a camera. Didn't put anything out last year except for one pile and no camera. The weather was in the 40's everyday and that pile lasted two whole days. LOL


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Some guys like to freeze a piece of cable into the bait to stake or wire it in place. All my deer scraps are going to trapping bait right now, but as I get into more deer, I might make some of these baitsicles with cable ties. I'm limited in baiting, cause we really don't have much of a coyote population in SE Pa. Yes, they are here, but more of a novelty, rather than a resident. We do have many reds. I would use my baits upstate where there are more yotes.

Just another note: I have a square tapered 2 1/2 gallon bucket that readily drops it's frozen block, when dropped upside down. It's the same size bucket guys put 220 conibears in for raccoons.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

My work in progress... I am using all my trimmings and scraps from my moose, freezing them in layer by layer, trying to get as much blood in the water as possible... Once finished it will be put out on a remote back country lake and then frozen in so the wolves cant move it, I'll top it off with some fryer grease to get their attention and then hopefully put a couple wolves on the ground before Christmas!!!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I already have a fox coming onto the deck to check it out every night!!!


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

A few questions about this:

Does this work with meat from other animals? Such as other coyotes, raccoons, rabbits, squirrels.

If it works with other meat, will the blood from other animals work also?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure if coyotes eat coyotes but wolves sure do... Every time we skin out a coyote and throw it out on the lake it's gone by morning and there is always a set of wolf tracks going to it... We put a skinned out fox at the baitsycle last night around ten, it was gone at 11:15 by the trail cam... But in the cold it just takes black pictures :frown2: and it snowed about 4 inches over night coving up any tracks...Going to put my Stealth up today instead of buddies Simmons and see if it helps!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

When I've shot yotes from the local pack and put it out at the back of the property the yotes don't touch it, if I drop a yote off from a different part of the valley its tore apart by the next day.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

hassell said:


> When I've shot yotes from the local pack and put it out at the back of the property the yotes don't touch it, if I drop a yote off from a different part of the valley its tore apart by the next day.


Sounds like they wont touch one of their own pack members but really hate the neighbors. That might help me if I get one from the pack about 3 miles east of me and set it in the area 2 miles west of me. I keep hearing 2 different packs howling in those areas.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Ended up making 5 or so baitsicles from two does I shot, a 5 pntr my buddy shot and a 4 pntr that Caleb got. Was planning to take them upstate for coyotes. Hit a rough weather break (rain/snow) on my short fox line, so for fun, I decided to throw out one baitsicle. I already caught 6 fox from this area and wasn't sure if resetting the traps would be worthwhile. Throwing out a bait would tell me how many fox were working the area or hopefully bring new reds in.

(You've all read that reds will not approach a set that they cannot see over...yea right.) I put the baitsicle under the root overhang of a blow-down. I didn't want the crows and vultures pecking it apart. Checked it the next day, the baitsicle was pulled out from the blow down and it was obvious in the snow two sets of tracks were working the bait. Threw the baitsicle back under the blowdown.

Returned the next day and found the baitsicle gone and at least two fox had done the eaten. Remade two dirt-hole sets nearby. Then popped in another dirt-hole underneath the roots of the blow down. Got tied up at work till mid-day, but was able to check traps by 1500 hours. Found a red in the old remake and a red under the blow-down.

Baitsicles keep em coming. We can't hunt over bait for reds, but nothing says you can put out the buffet for them with traps.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the reds, great write up.


----------



## Tnslim (Nov 8, 2016)

I keep all my table scraps in butter tubs and freeze them. When I get enough to fill a 3 gallon bucket I set the tubs out to thaw and dump them in the bucket, add water to cover and I place a sharpened piece of old broom handle dead center and freeze for a couple days. The weight of this concoction will help drive the stick in the ground to keep the critters from rolling it off from my sight line. I also put a game cam close by to check on what comes along, usually raccoons, an occasional possum and most times a few coyotes but it seems they rarely come out in the daylight but hunting after dark is frowned on by the powers that be.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried small baitcicles, say 6"x6"x6" in size? My freezer space is pretty limited. But I could freeze one or two small ones.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They would work but you would need to freeze a pretty strong wire or cable into them so they couldnt be carried off.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> They would work but you would need to freeze a pretty strong wire or cable into them so they couldnt be carried off.


Thanks for the confirmation.

My thought too (regarding securing them). I was thinking about a wrap of chicken wire, then bailing wire to a stake.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have seen coyotes go right through chicken wire, well I have seen the aftermath


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots more to consider that I first thought, but I'm on the right track. We sure have the weather on our side. Should be good to go this week. Hopefully my pal will bag a doe today for some fresh stuff for the bucket.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang coyotes showed up when I didn't. The guts from Joe's doe went first, because they didn't freeze like the stuff on the bottom of the bucket. Not much left but a chunk of ice and whatever was frozen in it. With warm temps here for a few days, the dirty trick is over.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

They will be back


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Next time Joe cuts himself get a bucket and ask him kindly to bleed into it. The entire baitcicle will then be a giant lollipop. I'm sure Joe will cooperate.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Warm weather finished off the baitcicle but I have a new one ready for placement. Coyotes were going nuts last night. Now, to get out there...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

New one in place now. Tracks at the site from the last one. Set up a game cam and dialed in an old Winchester in .22 Hornet caliber today. I don't plan to call. Just to hide and watch and maybe catch them off guard.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

glenway said:


> New one in place now. Tracks at the site from the last one. Set up a game cam and dialed in an old Winchester in .22 Hornet caliber today. I don't plan to call. Just to hide and watch and maybe catch them off guard.


Anxious to hear the results. I wish I could have kept the guts from the buck I killed this season, but we've rented the house and downsized to an apartment. I have no freezer space.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Will find out this evening. Will check the area this morning for evidence of activity and will pull the camera card. In any event, I'm going to do a sit at dusk. Getting some warmer weather the next few days, so it's now or next year - at least with this trick.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing but deer tonight. It didn't appear as though the 'yotes have found the new frozen entre' but I'll check again tomorrow. Bullwinkle is coming Saturday for a morning stint with me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

have band-aids...will travel


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya really.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Patty said:


> Not sure if coyotes eat coyotes but wolves sure do... Every time we skin out a coyote and throw it out on the lake it's gone by morning and there is always a set of wolf tracks going to it... We put a skinned out fox at the baitsycle last night around ten, it was gone at 11:15 by the trail cam... But in the cold it just takes black pictures :frown2: and it snowed about 4 inches over night coving up any tracks...Going to put my Stealth up today instead of buddies Simmons and see if it helps!!!


FYI...Nothing eats yotes on the plains except beetle and bacteria in summer. I did an experiment this year knowing yotes like badgers. l Lay'd out 4 yote carcasses and one badger all in a line. The badger was second one in from the west. It was gone on three days by live yotes and the yote carcasses are still there. The crows wont even bother with them.

I have a carcass pile of 167 yotes from this season. Its right on a cattle bone pile. A place where yotes and crows visit throughout the year. No takers and the pile keeps growing. Understand I don't harvest glands from the yotes...so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Larry said:


> Understand I don't harvest glands from the yotes...so maybe that's the difference.


Pardon my ignorance, but what glands would you harvest from 'yotes or any other animal?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

SerenityNetworks said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what glands would you harvest from 'yotes or any other animal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a great question and not ignorant at all. I generally write books and I think I lose people, so here a good website with a video on the subject!

https://www.coyotetrappingschool.com/how-to-remove-coyote-glands-for-lure-making-or-to-sell/


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you. I ran a trap line in high school (early 70s) and this is something that never came up, that I recall. I don't hunt enough now for it to be worthwhile, but it's good to know.

Thanks again, 
Andrew

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing but crows showed yesterday am. Went to get the newspaper this morning at 5am and heard 2 coyote packs barking at each other. Ain't done yet.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen I am following your written words with great interest. I am thinking my yotes and crows are old and don't like frozen steaks because of dental problems. . So maybe Ill *B*ait my *B*ait with deer!

You have luck with deer bait, C2C is a deer baitman....Larry uses beef and I fail!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The frozen concoction will be a messy smorgasbord shortly. Lots of rain and temps above freezing. May not get another chance at this trick this season.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry said:


> Glen I am following your written words with great interest. I am thinking my yotes and crows are old and don't like frozen steaks because of dental problems. . So maybe Ill *B*ait my *B*ait with deer!
> 
> You have luck with deer bait, C2C is a deer baitman....Larry uses beef and I fail!


No dont get me wrong Larry but fail is not a word that fits into your method ...seems like the deer was easiest bait source to use for me , lots easier to pull than a cow to set up too. Scents work good too, and as soon as birds start on your bait the yotes are bound to follow .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had 2 cameras at the bait station and finally got my wish with a short coyote video. Trouble is the dang thing got scared when the light came on at night and it ran off in a heartbeat.

Pulled the cameras after messing up the site. All the stuff is gone but the possums are making sure.

Starting a new batch and hoping for more cold weather. Looking good for this week.


----------

